# Gator Blanks.



## dajowi (Jan 15, 2008)

I know everyone seems to use the T90L or T80L or H blanks for cobia rods if you are using fiberglass. Does anyone have experience with the Gator Glass U686L or H. The are listed as cobia/king/tarpon blanks but without putting my hands on them I am not sure. Any info would be great.


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

the u686h is a great ling rod and the u686l is a decent king rod

i would recomend either one of these any day!


----------

